# So what have you learned?



## snake (Mar 31, 2014)

Truthfully, no one wants to find themselves in this forum. But if you work out long enough the injury bug will find you. Since an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure; I was wondering if anyone would like to share their injury(s) and thoughts on how they could have been prevented.


----------



## big fish (Mar 31, 2014)

I was doing some raw deads with 465 when I tore a calis off. I tried to finish up but when I tried again I ended up throwing my lower back out. I should of wore a belt


----------



## italian1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Forget if it was on dbol or anadrol along with test but strength was through the roof and I kept pushing as hard as I could and destroyed my left shoulder. Same shoulder I've had problems with since I was a kid. But it had been good for couple years. Anyway that was the beginning of a cycle and spend the remainder of the cycle nursing the injury instead of progressing. So moral to the story is just because strength is off the charts all of a sudden doesn't mean the rest of your body can handle it. Have to learn to hold back a little


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 31, 2014)

Keep your core strong and dont neglect it. Hernia surgery sucks ass....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Mar 31, 2014)

#1 tip to preventing injuries:  WARM UP!

Train all body parts equally to avoid muscular imbalances.  If you feel pain (not the good pain) but true pain, do not work through it.  I have done this in the past thinking if I work through it, somehow it will magically disappear.  Wrong!  It has always led me to taking time off/surgery/etc.  Listen to your body and leave your ego at the door.  I wish this forum was around when I was a teen b/c I could have saved myself a lot of time and pain.


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2014)

I have learned the older I get the slower I recover from injury.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2014)

Take the time to do the mobility work. Tight muscles will inevitable lead to a tear in powerlifting. Reality is injuries will happen. So when they do it is important to work your butt off in therapy after.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 31, 2014)

Warming up is key to preventing injury like Mind2muscle said. I still do warm up sets with the bar on every lift to get the joints loose and warm.

I had a shoulder injury that was keeping me from any shoulder workouts. Took some deca and it healed that bitch permanently.


----------



## snake (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm with you guys on the importance of warming up and stretching out. I was warmed up and stretched out when I blew out my pec tendon. Like DF hit on, I think not being 21 anymore played a factor. 

My lesson I learned was stay away from the heavy wide grip bench press especially if you are no spring chicken. For the record, it wasn't a single or double; I was something I was doing reps  for 6 the week before. That's what has me fearful now, like 6 reps could do this?


----------



## shenky (Apr 1, 2014)

those tiny muscles that essentially hold your shoulder together? Yeah, those are important, too. 

Work on strengthening your rotator cuffs at least 3x a week. Warming them up is not strengthening them.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Apr 1, 2014)

Just started doing yoga with the misses...it took her a long time to convince me to go along but i wish i had gone sooner, haven't been doing it that long but lifts have been improving and don't get lower back pain as much anymore..don't mock i untill you try it.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 1, 2014)

Regular visits to a reputable chiropractor


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 2, 2014)

Bi-lateral inguinal hernia surgeries here.  I have no idea how or why they happened.  Or what to do to prevent it.  And **** the surgeons and doctors talkin about how routine it is because goddamn the recovery for it sucks donkey dick.  I have a laundry list of other injuries that are irrespective to lifting so no point in rambling on about those.


----------



## Chairman510 (Apr 2, 2014)

Flexabilty is key to having good form on oly lifts. Stretching it's not just for women lol


----------



## nightster (Apr 2, 2014)

Learning still! Learning I dont know shit about gear....I thought I knew enough... read read read!


----------



## DF (Apr 2, 2014)

I also learned that at 44 I can't do heavy weight year round.  I need to mix it up a bit with lighter weights high reps or I feel like I got run over by a truck & want to nap all the time.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 2, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> Keep your core strong and dont neglect it. Hernia surgery sucks ass....
> !SHRUGS!



Been there done that...twice...


----------



## Hotmess (Apr 2, 2014)

I have been nursing an angry wrist for over a month and it has seriously interrupted my workout. Anything straight bar pisses it off.. the only thing I think that could of helped prevent this was paying closer attention to form, getting more rest , and wearing wrist wraps.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 2, 2014)

I've learned that no matter what don't ever let your back role during deadlifts - broke my back - felt like it at least 

I've learned not to ski beyond your limits and land on your head - Stroke

I've learned not to gain 90 lbs in 9 months - stretch marks everywhere 

I've learned not to go super heavy on flys - ripped chest muscle in half

I've learned not to take the andro supps behind the counter - bald in 6 months


----------



## snake (Apr 3, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> I've learned that no matter what don't ever let your back role during deadlifts - broke my back - felt like it at least
> 
> I've learned not to ski beyond your limits and land on your head - Stroke
> 
> ...


Slow down Bro,  isn't 40 right around the corner? :-D


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 3, 2014)

snake said:


> Slow down Bro,  isn't 40 right around the corner? :-D



lol seriously.


----------

